# Diet tip



## robrpb (Mar 3, 2022)




----------



## GonnaSmoke (Mar 3, 2022)

Now that's funny, I don't care who you are...


----------



## robrpb (Mar 3, 2022)

GonnaSmoke said:


> Now that's funny, I don't care who you are...


Glad you enjoyed it Charles.

Rob


----------



## Brokenhandle (Mar 3, 2022)

I love it! And I think I'll follow you for more diet expertise! 

Ryan


----------



## pushok2018 (Mar 3, 2022)

Ha! Good one!


----------



## robrpb (Mar 3, 2022)

Brokenhandle said:


> I love it! And I think I'll follow you for more diet expertise!
> 
> Ryan


You're putting the pressure on Ryan. Now I have to come up with more diet expertise.

Rob


----------



## robrpb (Mar 3, 2022)

pushok2018 said:


> Ha! Good one!


I'm glad you enjoyed it.

Rob


----------



## bigfurmn (Mar 3, 2022)

Anyone else thinking “too soon” with the last two years in this world.


----------



## bauchjw (Mar 3, 2022)

perfect! I think this one is by the same dude that claims if you’re eating drunk, the calories don’t count because you don’t remember them!


----------



## GaryHibbert (Mar 5, 2022)

Good one!!
Gary


----------

